# New Champion! (non-GSD)



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My Schipperke is now Ch. Victoria-Andaka's Barracuda (aka Fisher). We finished with back-to-back majors this weekend in Belleville, IL. We started agility classes together a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Fisher! 
I love Schipperke's, they are such a fun little dog! I used to have a farm in Galena, not far from Belleville.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Big congrats to the little guy and you! 

How do you think he will do with the off lead part of agility?  My Schip mix would take off and do the things he liked over and over until I could grab him. :wub: 

I would love to see any pics of Mr. Evil!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Back to back majors! Fisher must be something. 

I almost entered Belleville, but decided to put all my eggs in one basket in Chickasha, OK (which worked out). 

Again, congrats! I don't think many people realize how hard it is to finish a dog...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yahoo to you and Fisher!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

When the new show pictures come in I'll post them.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Agility is a lot of fun.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------

